# UML Designer



## The_S (25. Nov 2008)

Hi-Ho,

ich suche einen UML Designer, mit dem ich die Komponenten aller UML-Diagramme möglichst einfach auf einer "Mappe/Ablage/Blatt/whatever" darstellen, und daraus ein Bild generieren kann (zur Not tuts auch n Screenshot). Braucht keine Code-Generierung, Code-to-UML oder sonstigen schnickschnack. Einfach n kleines Tool, mit dem ich UML-Diagramme erstellen kann, ohne dass ich alles Freihand via M$ Paint zeichnen muss.

Danke!


----------



## schalentier (25. Nov 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dia_(Software)


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2008)

danke, schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2008)

http://bouml.free.fr/


----------



## Gast (25. Nov 2008)

http://argouml.tigris.org/


----------



## The_S (26. Nov 2008)

Also mit Dia kann ich mich anfreunden, gefällt mir gut. Einfach aber funktional - genau das, was ich gesucht habe.

Aber danke auch an Gast.


----------

